# Frau 1,45m Mountainbike?



## Sonnenschein123 (31. März 2014)

Hallo,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. In den letzten Wochen war ich in diversen Fachgeschäften, jedoch leider ohne Erfolg. Niemand konnte mir mitteilen, von welcher Marke ich ein entsprechendes Mountainbike bekomme. Habt ihr eine Idee?
Herzlichen Dank für eure Hilfe! Bin so langsam am Verzweifeln!


----------



## Mausoline (31. März 2014)

Vermutlich mußt du nach Auslaufmodellen oder Gebrauchten (Bikemarkt) suchen, 26er Rahmen - blöde Industrie 

mein Rahmen (bin 155cm)




sieht inzwischen auch anders aus 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (31. März 2014)

Von Propain gibts das Tyee FLO (For Ladies Only) in XS und das normale Tyee auch in XS. Und beide Tyees können in 26" bestellt werden. Allerdings laut Tabelle erst ab 1,55m, aber ruf da einfach mal an oder schreib ne mail, wenn du ein Enduro suchst...

Nur wegen der Größe würde ich ein 650b nicht generell ausschließen. Einfach nur darauf achten, dass es eine XS Rahmengröße gibt.


----------



## trail_desire (31. März 2014)

Das Tyee hat aber trotzdem ein 39,5 Cm Sitzrohr. Da wird es sicher eng, wenn Frau vielleicht auch noch eine verstellbare Stütze möchte.
Das Cheetah Lady Spirit gibt es als AM oder Enduro mit einem 35 Cm Sitzrohr......das sollte passen. 

http://www.cheetah.de/mountainbike/woman-ladyspirit-am-und-enduro.html#prettyPhoto


----------



## 4mate (1. April 2014)

Eher nicht. Die über den Daumen berechnete Überstandhöhe 
müsste bei 73,5-74cm betragen, die Innenbeinlänge sollte
dann Minimum 79-80cm sein


----------



## Bench (1. April 2014)

oder ein Fanes XS
http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-XS-40-Komplettbike-26-M2014
angegeben für Menschen unter 1,63m, Überstandshöhe 67cm, Sitzrohr 35cm

Wenn du eher Touren fahren willst, könnte auch ein S Rahmen mit kurzem Vorbau passen.


----------



## 4mate (1. April 2014)

Bench schrieb:


> oder ein Fanes XS
> http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-XS-40-Komplettbike-26-M2014
> angegeben für Menschen unter 1,63m, Überstandshöhe 67cm, Sitzrohr 35cm


Die angegebene Größe steht nirgends







Bench schrieb:


> Wenn du eher Touren fahren willst, könnte auch ein S Rahmen mit kurzem Vorbau passen.


Sicher, sicher...

FaziT Bei dieser Körpergröße wird allenfalls ein 24" Fahrrad passen


----------



## Bench (1. April 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Die angegebene Größe steht nirgends


doch, rechts davon in dem pdf



4mate schrieb:


> Sicher, sicher...


Warum denn nicht?
Wie du siehst, sind die Oberrohrlängen ja nicht großartig unterschiedlich. Von Mondraker einen 10mm Vorbau und nen Lenker ohne Kröpfung...
http://www.jehlebikes.de/onoff-mondraker-stoic-fg-10mm-am-amber-vorbau.html


----------



## Sickgirl (1. April 2014)

Vielleicht genug Geld in die Hand nehmen und zu einem Rahmenbauer gehen. Mir fhelt leider gerade nicht der Namen ein, aber bei Frankfurt gibt es einen, der sich gerade bei kleinen Leuten Gedanken gemacht hat.


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. April 2014)

@Sonnenschein123

S
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/rumor/rumor-comp#geometry

XS die W Variante
https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3254#tab-reiter2

mir kommt nur die Überstandshöhe etwas viel vor


----------



## trail_desire (1. April 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Eher nicht. Die über den Daumen berechnete Überstandhöhe
> müsste bei 73,5-74cm betragen, die Innenbeinlänge sollte
> dann Minimum 79-80cm sein


Wie kommst du denn darauf??? Aus welchen Maßen berechnest du denn über den Daumen??? Also mein MS Enduro mit 160 mm in Große M ist da wo der Rahmen an den Kronjuwelen am nächsten ist beim darüberstehen grade mal 73 Cm. 
Also kannst du beim XS mit 140 mm mal von wesentlich weniger ausgehen.
Sie soll einfach dort mal anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (1. April 2014)

Wenn das dann immer noch nicht passt hilft vielleicht das....

.


----------



## Sickgirl (1. April 2014)

Vielleicht postet die TE mal ihre Schrittlaenge.



Gesendet von meinem GT-S7500 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hakenschlag (1. April 2014)

patria baut stahlrahmen auf mass. wäre dann ein hardtail.
http://www.patria.net/fahrraeder/mtb-trail/
auf wunsch wird der rahmen in allen rohr längen angepasst.


----------



## Sickgirl (1. April 2014)

Patria aber leider nur mt Muffen. Das bedeute nur sehr wenig Variationsmoeglichkeit bei den Winkel.

Und mal ehrlich. Im Jahr 2014 wollte ich nicht gern Rahmenbau aus dem vorigen Jahrhundert.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7500 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sickgirl (1. April 2014)

Die naechste groessere Baustelle duerfte wahrscheinlich die Kurbel werden. Da was unter 165 mm Laenge zu finden ist bestimmt nicht einfach.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7500 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Martina H. (1. April 2014)

... was wäre denn "entsprechend"  - ohne genauere Angaben Deinerseits wird es kaum zu vernünftigen Auskünften kommen. Fully, Hardtail, Einsatzbereich, genaue Körpermaße, etc. - ein bisschen mehr als "entsprechend" würde schon helfen 

Poison hat bspw. ein sehr kleines Hardtail im Angebot, ebenso Cube

Bei Fullys wird es da schon wesentlich schwieriger - die Technik muss eben irgendwo untergebracht werden.

Ob ein Fully allerdings unbedingt notwendig ist, muss allerdings jede für sich entscheiden 

Achso, den Poison Rahmen kann man auch einzeln kaufen um dann entsprechende Komponenten sinnvoll zu ergänzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (1. April 2014)

Vielleicht geht einen On One Rahmen. Der preiswerte Inbred Rahmen zum Beispiel in 14 Zoll kann mein Kind mit 142cm fahren. Der Oberrohrlänge ist selbst für mich etwas lang - aber der Überstand ist hervorragend und manche Frauen mögen eine sportlichere Position auf dem Rad. Vielleicht lässt sich was damit machen. Übrigens findet mein Kind mein On One grossartig   Ihr gefällt es mehr als mir


----------



## esmirald_h (1. April 2014)

http://www.propain-bikes.com/de/shop/YUMA+DH+2014-41/


----------



## Sickgirl (1. April 2014)

Bevor wir hier weiter vom 29er Race Fully bis zum 24" Downhill Bike alles querbeet vorschlagen, waere es vielleicht ganz gut, wenn die gute Frau mal ihre genauen Koerpermasse und was sie mit dem Rad ueberhaupt vor schreiben wuerde.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7500 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarkusL (1. April 2014)

Lapierre hat Rahmen ab 335mm Sitzrohr und 515mm waagr. Oberrohr
Poison hat 350mm Sitzrohrlänge und 525mm waagr. Oberrohr (mit Knick im Oberrohr wg. Überstandshöhe)
Felt könnte auch noch was haben, die hatten zumindest mal 13,5".


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. April 2014)

http://www.steppenwolf-bikes.com/bikes/full-suspension/Thyra-AM-150mm/

XS: 39 cm Sitzrohr, 71 cm Standover, 150 mm Federweg


----------



## Silvermoon (1. April 2014)

Wie schon hier erwähnt wurde ist beispielsweise *Cube *noch ein Hersteller, der kleine Rahmengrößen (ab 13 Zoll) mit 26er Laufrädern anbietet. Sind dann ausschließlich Hardtails, aber ein bestimmter Biketyp (Fully oder HT) wurde ja von der Threadstellerin nicht wirklich erwähnt. 

Hier mal ein Link für ein kleines Hardtail....
*http://www.cube.eu/bikes/woman-like-series/access-wls/access-wls-race/*

Hier ist bei dem 13 Zoll Rahmen eine Sitzrohrlänge von nur 340 mm angeben und da das Oberrohr recht nach unten gehend abfällt, scheint mir auch die Überstandshöhe (die leider nicht angegeben ist) relativ niedrig zu sein.
Schrittlänge wäre auch mal interessant zu wissen....

Beim Fully wirds eben bei 1,45 m schon echt schwierig....leider....


----------



## Pizzaplanet (1. April 2014)

Das verdita green von rose, allerdings ist das 2014er ein 27,5" und etwas gewachsen.


----------



## Sonnenschein123 (1. April 2014)

Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten.
Ich habe an ein Hardtail gedacht, da es mit einem Fully noch schwieriger wird.
Die Schrittlänge beträgt 64 cm.


----------



## Sonnenschein123 (1. April 2014)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Vielleicht genug Geld in die Hand nehmen und zu einem Rahmenbauer gehen. Mir fhelt leider gerade nicht der Namen ein, aber bei Frankfurt gibt es einen, der sich gerade bei kleinen Leuten Gedanken gemacht hat.


 
Wer denn?


----------



## Sickgirl (2. April 2014)

Selber fahre ich zwei Wiesmaenner. Der hat halt einen ziemlichen Liebhaberpreis, da kriegst du halt auch einen fuer dich zum Gewicht optimierten Rohrsatz, der halt auch entsprechend leicht.

Der Namen von dem bei Frankfurt faellt mir gerade nicht. Sonst habe ich auch von Sven Krautscheid viel positives gehoert. (auf gar keinen Fall zu dem alten gehen)

Ich fahre auch ein 13,5" Hardtail. Das hat eine Ueberstandshoehe von 67 cm, aber das ist dir sicher vom Oberrohr zu lang.

Die Anbauteile muessen auch angepasst werden. Laut Formel muesste ich eine 165 mm Kurbel fahren, komme aber mit 170 gut zurecht. Du solltest daher wirklich nicht mehr wie 165 verbauen.

Lass dir auch keinen Breitlenker andrehen. Die sind zwar gerade in Mode, aber mein Wohlfuehlbreite liegt bei 640 mm. Du wirst wohl nicht gerade Affenarme haben und daher eine kleinere Spannweite wie ich haben.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7500 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. April 2014)

evtl auch eine Möglichkeit, die etwas bezahlbarer sein dürfte als Wiesmann
http://www.juchem-bike.de/

Bei der Körpergröße/Schrittlänge gibt es wohl zu einer Custom-Anfertigung nur wenige Alternativen.


----------



## barbarissima (2. April 2014)

Sonnenschein123 schrieb:


> Wer denn?


 Frag doch mal bei Nicolai nach. Die machen dir einen Maßrahmen.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. April 2014)

Tyee  Flo mit 24" bereifung ;-)
Propain macht doch fast alles möglich

oder ein Twoface mit 26", kurze Kurbeln besorgen die Jungs dir bestimmt auch noch.


----------



## Kathse (2. April 2014)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Die naechste groessere Baustelle duerfte wahrscheinlich die Kurbel werden. Da was unter 165 mm Laenge zu finden ist bestimmt nicht einfach.



Du könntest eine 180er Kurbel nehmen und von einem Kurbelkürzer kürzen lassen, das machen einige für ihre Kinderräder. Da müsstest du auf 155,5 oder kürzer kommen können. Problem ist dann nur, nicht in den hohlgeschmiedeten Teil zu kommen o.ä.


----------



## HiFi XS (2. April 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Tyee  Flo mit 24" bereifung ;-)
> Propain macht doch fast alles möglich
> 
> oder ein Twoface mit 26", kurze Kurbeln besorgen die Jungs dir bestimmt auch noch.


 
Kona Stinky gibts schon lange in 24.  Hier auch was interessantes in einem Forum:

"Thought about one but ended up getting a Kona Howler frame with an RP23, fitted his 24 inch wheels from his Shred 24, set of air Tora set to 5 inch. Way lighter than a Stinky (and in a year I can throw on some 26 inch wheels.) He loves it, and is right on my tail in Leogang and Saalbach. There was a photo of him on it in MBUK last month."


----------



## 4mate (2. April 2014)

Kathse schrieb:


> Du könntest eine 180er Kurbel nehmen und von einem Kurbelkürzer kürzen lassen, das machen einige für ihre Kinderräder. Da müsstest du auf 155,5 oder kürzer kommen können. Problem ist dann nur, nicht in den hohlgeschmiedeten Teil zu kommen o.ä.


----------



## 4mate (2. April 2014)

Bench schrieb:


> doch, rechts davon in dem pdf


...Ooops, mein PDF-Leser ist auf Schmalspur eingestellt:


Ich habe es nicht gesehen  Entschuldigung


----------



## QBE84 (2. April 2014)

Generell muss man halt leider schon Sagen dass die Bike Industrie leider aktuelle keine oder nur wenige vernünftige Lady Bikes anbietet.
Die Geo muss halt passen, da hilft es nicht einfach ne schöne Farbe auszuwählen.

Mein Tip wären die folgenden Cube Fullys die gibt es mit 27,5er Laufrädern mit nem 13,5 Zoll Rahmen und du hast somit ein Fully.
Klapper mal die Händler in der Nähe hab vlt haben die eins mit 13,5 Zoll Rahmen vor Ort.

Startet bei 1499€
aktuell scheint aber wohl nur ersteres in 13,5 Lieferbar...zumindest bei H&S
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-27.5-29-white-n-green-n-blue-21679/wg_id-155

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-sting-wls-120-race-27.5-29-black-n-blue-21677/wg_id-155

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-sting-wls-120-sl-27.5-29-purple-n-pink-21675/wg_id-155


----------



## Sickgirl (2. April 2014)

Kann man sich da irgendwo die Geometrietablle anschauen?

Auf der Cubeseite gibt es das Rad nur mit 16 Zoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (2. April 2014)

Hast recht die Geometrie steht nur in 16 Zoll dort, komisch ...da wurde wohl nicht aufgepasst. Vlt Cube mal anschreiben ich glaub die Antworten innerhalb weniger Tage. Google brachte nichts auf nen schnellen Versuch. Aber ich denke das Bike könnte in 13,5 echt Interessant sein und Fully fahren macht schon mehr Spaß


----------



## palsfjall (2. April 2014)

Bei den Körpermaßen bräuchtest Du eine Kurbel, die 130-140mm lang ist. Einige Forumsmitglieder haben kleine Rahmen für 26" und Scheibenbremse mit 24" Felgen und kurzen Kurbeln versehen. Das scheint ganz gut zu funktionieren. Kannst Du Dir unter der Rubrik Kinderräder ansehen.


----------



## Silvermoon (2. April 2014)

*Geometrien*



Rahmengrösse 13"

A  Sitzrohr   340 mm

A' Sitzrohr Mitte-Mitte   290 mm

B  Oberrohr  529 mm

B' Oberrohr horizontal  530 mm

C  Sitzwinkel  74°

D  Steuerrohrwinkel  70°

E  Kettenstreben  420 mm

F  Steuerrohr  110 mm

G  Radstand  1020 mm

H  Tretlagerhöhe zur Nabenachse  -38 mm

R  Reach  366 mm

S  Stack  573 mm

*...sind jetzt mal die Geometriedaten des 2014er Cube ACCESS WLS Race Hardtail in Rahmengröße 13 Zoll mit 26er Laufrädern*


----------



## Sonnenschein123 (2. April 2014)

Cube habe ich bereits angeschrieben! Die Händler bei mir in der Umgebung haben eines mit 13 bzw. 13,5 Zoll nicht vorrätig. 
DANKE für eure Tipps!


----------



## 4mate (3. April 2014)




----------



## Kathse (3. April 2014)

4mate schrieb:


>



Wie meinen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (3. April 2014)

Sonnenschein123 schrieb:


> Wer denn?



Im Forum unter TV bekannt und hier zu finden: http://www.thomas-veidt.de
Nimm mal Kontakt auf und grüß ihn von mir ;-), er kann nicht nur Maßrahmen bauen sondern auch beraten und dir helfen die richtigen Teile zu finden (Bremshebel, Kurbel usw.) Kleine Menschen sind seine Spezialität.
Gruß Bettina


----------



## Sickgirl (3. April 2014)

Super Betina. Das ist genau der Rahmenbauer, dessen Namen mir nicht eingefallen ist.

Werde die Seite gleich mal abspeichern.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7500 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sonnenschein123 (3. April 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Im Forum unter TV bekannt und hier zu finden: http://www.thomas-veidt.de
> Nimm mal Kontakt auf und grüß ihn von mir ;-), er kann nicht nur Maßrahmen bauen sondern auch beraten und dir helfen die richtigen Teile zu finden (Bremshebel, Kurbel usw.) Kleine Menschen sind seine Spezialität.
> Gruß Bettina


Danke, werde dort morgen anrufen! Bin gespannt!


----------



## PamA2013 (6. April 2014)

Kathse schrieb:


> Du könntest eine 180er Kurbel nehmen und von einem Kurbelkürzer kürzen lassen, das machen einige für ihre Kinderräder. Da müsstest du auf 155,5 oder kürzer kommen können. Problem ist dann nur, nicht in den hohlgeschmiedeten Teil zu kommen o.ä.



http://canfieldbrothers.com/components/am-dh_cranks

Die gibt es von Haus aus als 155er Kurbel, extra aus deinem Grund. Lässt halt maximal ein 2 ring Setup zu, aber eig reicht das dicke.


----------



## trail_desire (11. April 2014)

Für Frauen um 1,50

http://www.cheetah.de/news.html


----------



## Warnschild (14. April 2014)

Sonnenschein123 schrieb:


> Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten.
> Ich habe an ein Hardtail gedacht, da es mit einem Fully noch schwieriger wird.
> Die Schrittlänge beträgt 64 cm.



Hi, ich habe für eine Freundin ein Race-Hardtail bestellt, das die dann (sie hatte spontan ein gebrauchtes woanders gekauft) doch nicht genommen ist. Seither steht es - nagelneu - bei meinem Händler und wartet auf eine passend kleine Käuferin. Ich selbst hätt's gern genommen und es hätte mir bestens gepasst, habe mir aber kürzlich erst einen Rahmen auf Maß bauen lassen. Krösus bin ich auch nicht. 

Das Rad passt mir, wie schon gesagt, perfekt. Ich hatte auch den Eindruck, dass ich in keinster Weise am unteren Größenlimit des Rahmens liege (, was bisher meistens der Fall war). Ich bin allerdings doch 1,58 groß und weiß nicht, inwiefern es für Dich geeignet wäre. Es ist ein 26"-Modell, bestellt direkt ab Werk Ende 2013, die hatten das als Ltd. Edition den Händlern in kleiner Stückzahl angeboten. 

Alternativ würde ich mir ebenfalls einen Rahmen schweißen lassen, das dürfte kein Problem sein. Es ist auch nicht so teuer, wie man vielleicht denken mag. Ich habe nicht mehr bezahlt als für einen einfachen Asia-Alurahmen, wie ihn alle möglichen Hersteller anbieten, dabei aber ein Maßprodukt aus hochwertigem Columbus-Rohrmaterial erhalten. 

Im Keller habe ich außerdem noch meinen alten Fullyrahmen von Focus, ist ein Einsteigermodell, also nicht extrem leicht. Den könntest Du Dir evtl. auch aufbauen. Ich habe mir eben ein Foto angeschaut, der Sattel ist weit draußen und die Geometrie müsste auch auf kleinere Personen passten. Wenn Du magst, schicke ich Dir gern ein Bild. 

GlG und nur Mut. Du findest schon ein passendes Rad!


----------



## FloRider85 (27. April 2014)

Der Thread ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt, aber ich denke das Yuma Enduro von Propain dürfte ganz gut passen bei der Körpergröße. Ist eigentlich für Jugendliche und mit 24 Zoll, aber sicherlich auch für kleine Frauen gut geeignet. Also mir gefällts, vielleicht weil´s fast so aussieht wie mein Tyee 

http://www.propain-bikes.com/de/shop/YUMA++-41/YUMA+EX+24+Zoll+Enduro-146.html


----------



## siq (7. Mai 2014)

Sonnenschein123 schrieb:


> Ich habe an ein Hardtail gedacht, da es mit einem Fully noch schwieriger wird. Die Schrittlänge beträgt 64 cm.


 
Ich denke dass das hier in 16" http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zr-team-26-8.0-se-128347/wg_id-116 mit dem relativ kurzen Sitzrohr von 330mm passen sollte. Die Oberrohrlänge von 549mm kann man so gesehen bei Notwendigkeit auch noch durch einen kürzeren Vorbau etwas ausgleichen. Ausserdem ist es lieferbar, sehr gut ausgestattet (Reba Luftgabel die auch für niedrige Gewichte gut einstellbar ist), für das Gebotene sehr günstig und auch nicht all zu schwer. Je nach dem kannst Du dann natürlich den Sattel, die Griffe etc. bei Bedarf nachträglich noch tauschen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Mai 2014)

Öhm, das Sattelrohr bei 16" hat lt. Radons Geometrieangaben 400 mm (maßgeblich ist die Länge Mitte Tretlager bis OK Sattelrohr). Ergibt sich auch aus der Größenangabe 16". 1" = 2,5 cm. 16" = 40 cm nach Adam Riese. Und waagrecht gemessen hat die Oberrohrlänge 564 mm. Bei einer Schrittlänge von 64 cm sind 16", würde ich sagen, definitiv zu viel. Ich hab hier ein Racefully und einen Hardtailrahmen in 16" rumstehen, die Geometriedaten sind, auch was die Oberrohrlänge angeht, ähnlich. Diese Größe ist bei meiner Schrittlänge von 74 cm und Körpergröße von 161 cm schon grenzwertig.


----------



## siq (9. Mai 2014)

ok Sattelrohr ist nicht massgeblich, sondern ok Oberrohr, weil das der effektive Platz darstellt den man für die Schrittlänge hat. Aber gut, ja es ist sicher an der oberen Grenze.
Wobei ich jetzt schon 10jährige Knirpse im MTB Club meiner Tochter auf XS 29er gesehen habe. Aber das ist wieder anderes Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (9. Mai 2014)

siq schrieb:


> Ich denke dass das hier in 16" ...


Ein 16"-Rahmen für eine Person mit 1,45m??? Alles über 14" braucht man nicht in Betracht ziehen. Auch keine größeren Räder als 26". Punkt.


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Mai 2014)

Mein HiFi XS Fully von Gary Fisher hatte damals 13 Zoll Rahmen (gestohlen   ) Aber mein jetztige Trek Lush hat mehr Überstand    meine Tochter kann mein  Lush eigentlich auch fahren. Sie ist auch so um den dreh - 145cm.


----------



## FlorianDue (12. Mai 2014)

hätte ein 14 zoll dartmoor hornet anzubieten


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Mai 2014)

Hornet bit ich auch Probegefahren. Wird definitiv nicht passen für eine Person mit 145 cm. Hat mir mit 160 nicht gepasst bzw sehr knappe bis gar kein 'Luft' bei der Überstandshöhe. Unbequem


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Mai 2014)

Hatte Anfang des Jahres ein Dartmoor Wish in den Fingern in 14". Bei 161 cm von der Größe her gerade noch ok, allerdings sauschwer. Preislich wäre es ein Schnäppchen gewesen.


----------



## Warnschild (15. Mai 2014)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe für eine Freundin ein Race-Hardtail bestellt, das die dann (sie hatte spontan ein gebrauchtes woanders gekauft) doch nicht genommen ist. Seither steht es - nagelneu - bei meinem Händler und wartet auf eine passend kleine Käuferin. Ich selbst hätt's gern genommen und es hätte mir bestens gepasst, habe mir aber kürzlich erst einen Rahmen auf Maß bauen lassen. Krösus bin ich auch nicht.
> 
> Das Rad passt mir, wie schon gesagt, perfekt. Ich hatte auch den Eindruck, dass ich in keinster Weise am unteren Größenlimit des Rahmens liege (, was bisher meistens der Fall war). Ich bin allerdings doch 1,58 groß und weiß nicht, inwiefern es für Dich geeignet wäre. Es ist ein 26"-Modell, bestellt direkt ab Werk Ende 2013, die hatten das als Ltd. Edition den Händlern in kleiner Stückzahl angeboten.



Hier noch die Rahmengeometrie-Infos: http://www.focus-bikes.com/de/de/bikes/2013/mtb-hardtail/raven-26r/raven-40.html#chapter-3

Ich an Deiner Stelle würde vielleicht ein "29er" in Erwägung ziehen: In Deinem Fall dürfte ja ein entsprechend konfiguriertes 26"-Rad ähnlich kommen wie bei größeren Leuten ein 29er, mit Vor- wie auch Nachteilen im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße.


----------



## siq (21. Mai 2014)

Also hier kann man sogar konfigurieren http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...li-26-Lady/Zyankali-26-Lady-SRAM-X9.html?&d=1 und es gibt da mit 35cm einen sehr kleinen und dazu noch Ladyrahmen !


----------



## 4mate (21. Mai 2014)

siq schrieb:


> Also hier kann man sogar konfigurieren http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...li-26-Lady/Zyankali-26-Lady-SRAM-X9.html?&d=1 und es gibt da mit 35cm einen sehr kleinen und dazu noch Ladyrahmen !


Das nützt wenig wenn die geschätzte Überstandhöhe bei 28"/712mm liegt und die Schritthöhe nur 640mm ist



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Öhm, das Sattelrohr bei 16" hat lt. Radons Geometrieangaben 400 mm (maßgeblich ist die Länge Mitte Tretlager bis OK Sattelrohr). Ergibt sich auch aus der Größenangabe 16". 1" = 2,5 cm. 16" = 40 cm nach Adam Riese. Und waagrecht gemessen hat die Oberrohrlänge 564 mm. Bei einer Schrittlänge von 64 cm sind 16", würde ich sagen, definitiv zu viel. Ich hab hier ein Racefully und einen Hardtailrahmen in 16" rumstehen, die Geometriedaten sind, auch was die Oberrohrlänge angeht, ähnlich. Diese Größe ist bei meiner Schrittlänge von 74 cm und Körpergröße von 161 cm schon grenzwertig.


----------



## siq (21. Mai 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Das nützt wenig wenn die geschätzte Überstandhöhe bei 28"/712mm liegt und die Schritthöhe nur 640mm ist



Bei Poison steht beim 35cm Ladyrahmen (ist ein 26"er):
MTB Lady 35 Körpergröße < 1,45 m / Schrittlänge < 63 cm
also, sooo verkehrt dürfte das ja nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

